# Thomas is really ill



## Tomcatvf84 (Jun 13, 2013)

Our Thomas has been really ill for the past fortnight, he's been in and out of the vets several times and has also had a stay of about 4 days in a hospital. The vets have diagnosed him with pancreatitis but after 4 days on fluids, antibiotics, pain meds,anti sickness drugs and god knows what else he's shown no sign of improvement. We've already built up around £500 in vets fees and now the vets have said that to do anything more for him they'd need to involve a specialist to scan him again (he's already had two inconclusive ultrasounds) and take biopsys, the cost of this is £1000 and they want 3/4 of this up front. As we couldnt afford this and we dont have any insurance they have refused to treat him further and recommended that we have him put to sleep.

He's been at home a couple of days now and I've been trying to feed him with a syringe and some watered down A/D food another charity vets gave us. He's been ok until this afternoon when he vomited violently three or four times a dark green liquid, I think the pain killer I tried to give him got stuck in his mouth and that caused him to vomit.

Since he got sick he's hardly eaten anything, he's hardly drinking and he's dropped weight down to 3lb's 4oz, he's basically skin and bone. The vets have said that although he's got pancreatitis there must be an underlying condition that's causing it, they suspected it could be lymphoma but they haven't been able to confirm it.

I Don't know where to turn or what to do, he's such a loving cat and even now while he's so ill he still purrs and wants affection. I cant afford the specialists and although I could take him to a charity vets (They have really low fees) they said last time that there's only so much they can do as they dont have very good equipment.

Can anyone recommend anything?, anything at all?


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

This is so heartbreaking. I'm so sorry for what you and your cat are going through. Cats also purr when they are in distress. 

Aside from somehow manage to go to the specialist or getting a second opinion from another charity vet (if there is one), you could keep syringe feed him to let him gain some weight and strength back. You have to get to the bottom of his illness, if you are not ready to let him go.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

This is so sad. It sounds a lot like what I went through with Winnie (15 years old). We also chose to have her put to sleep. I think if the doctor offered more definite hope I would do the surgery and sell something to raise the $$$, but in this case it sounds like he is too far gone. It is a heat breaking decision, but it may be necessary to stop him from suffering any longer. My heart goes out to you. Consider yourself and Thomas hugged!

Maybe someone else can chime in with an alternative ray of hope.


----------



## Tomcatvf84 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks.
Both myself and my wife have been heartbroken for the past fortnight, he's so important to us, it's just tearing me apart to not be able to help him. I would sell my car if I knew what was wrong with him, sadly the hospital that suggested the specialist later on said he may not survive the anasthetic for the procedure. I keep thinking I'm ready to let him go because he's spent the morning looking terrible and then I see him later on and he's walking around looking like nothings wrong and it renews my hope that he'll get better.

If we knew for certain what was wrong and that he definatley wouldnt get better then we could probably deal with it, as it is we dont know what to do.

It doesnt really help that there arent't that many charities over here that will help with something like this and the ones that will dont have the equimpent or the staff to handle it properly.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Our Annie was like this, too. Right up until the last day she would use the litter box, eat a tidbit at a time, purr and walk around a little. She died of kidney failure. We kept her at home for 2 weeks on a hospice basis, but I will never put us through that again. We left the house for a few hours to eat lunch on my husband's birthday and when we came home she was dead under the bed. It's always broken my heart that we left her to die alone. Never again. We now try to hold them in our arms as we let them go - whispering our love in their ears. I adopt old cats, so I go through this much too often, but the love we get and give in return is worth it. I know you love your Thomas, and I will pray that you find peace no matter what course of action you choose.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear this, these things are so difficult. 

If they think it may be lymphoma, why not treat it as if it is since your only other alternative seems to be to euthanasia. Lymphoma cats can often be treated successfully for several months even a year or more.


----------



## Tomcatvf84 (Jun 13, 2013)

Bit of a development, hope it's a good one. After he vomited this afternoon he's been and had a really long drink from the tap, I've managed to get another syringe of food into him and hes now looking a lot happier and he's chlling out on the window sill in the sun. Just hoping that he couldnt eat because of his stomach being chock full of bile.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I am so sorry you are dealing with the stress and expense. Poor Thomas! I hope this vomiting fixed the issue.
The hardest thing we have to do is decide when their dignity is compromised; you must be strong for them and prevent their suffering.
When cats won't eat and there is no fixable outcome, decisions need to be made. I hope he is on the mend and bounces back to his old self.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have nothing to add, since I have not been down this road with my own cat before, just sending good wishes that poor Thomas will perk up now and you can get to the bottom of it. I'm with Marcia though, if he doesn't, I would help him out of the world peacefully instead of letting him go on his own, but that is me. So sorry you and Thomas and your wife are going through this, it is awful.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Please keep us posted on little Thomas' progress. We really do care.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am really sorry your Thomas is so ill. A lot of us here have Ben on similar situations and it is heartbreaking to see our pets suffer. You know your Thomas better than anyone and you will do the best decision you can regarding him. Please keep us posted on your little guy.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

My heart goes out to you and Thomas...

Perhaps if you know an animal communicator, you can ask if Thomas has last wishes for you, or can send you a sign if he is ready to go. Just know that he feels how much you love him, and is surely comforted by all your care.

Fran


----------



## Tomcatvf84 (Jun 13, 2013)

Since his bout of vomiting I've managed to get another half a syringe of food into him and he's had another good drink from the tap, he even spent a few minutes playing with the stream of water coming out of the tap, I'm so happy I just hope that this is him recovering.

Thanks for all the kind thought's it's nice to get such a response being as I'm new and all.


----------



## Tomcatvf84 (Jun 13, 2013)

Not the best of pics but her's a few of Thomas..


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww! He is a very handsome boy. Looks like a sweetheart too!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

He's really beautiful  He kind of looks like my cat Taffy. Glad to hear you got some food in him and he drank some more water.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

He is a very beautiful cat. I hope he feels better.


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

Much wisdom in those eyes. Hope he's starting to feel better. Forgive me if I missed it, but how old is he?


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

I hope he feels better soon. What a handsome boy.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Me and mine are offering up kitty prayers. Such a handsome boy. That vomiting of bile certainly was not from the pill you gave him. That's what happens to people when they have a gallstone blockage. We can only hope he is on the upside of this illness. How old is he....has anyone mentioned FIP? 
I admire your strength in deciding what is ultimately the best for him. I pray I have the strength to make the hard decisions when it comes to my cats. I firmly believe that QUALITY of life is more important than QUANTITY. You should not feel bad or guilty for not being able to afford all that the vet is suggesting. They are just guessing now. Ask the vet what he would do if Thomas was his treasured family member. If he thinks he should be freed from his pain and suffering...I would have to listen. It's not fair to Thomas to put him through more....esp. since they aren't sure what is going on. If he is meant to recover....he'll do it at home with your loving care. Staying at the vet's just adds to his distress.
And Marcia....she waited for you to leave so she could die. She did just what her instincts told her to......hide and don't show weakness. So, without knowing it you allowed her to die with kitty dignity.


----------



## Tomcatvf84 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks guys, we've had Thomas roughly ten years. 

Bit of a breakthrough this morning, he's had lots more water, some more food from the syringe and actualy started eating again!!.. I've never been so happy to just sit and watch a cat eat!!.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is very encouraging! Hopefully, the worst is past.


----------



## Tomcatvf84 (Jun 13, 2013)

I hope so, I really do. He's drunk loads today but he's still not that interested in food, I've syringe fed him a couple of times now. He seems quite alert but just wants to sleep, not doubt the last couple of weeks has taken it out of him. Notices his stomach's making some really strange gurgling noises. As odd as it sounds I just want to see him go have a great big poo now, that way I know things are getting back to normal again.


----------



## Tomcatvf84 (Jun 13, 2013)

Starting to worry about him, he's not deficating at all, when he urinates it's only a small amount. I think the improvement was brought about by him emptying his stomach of what had been there for two weeks, after a couple of days of filling it up again and it going no where he's starting to slow down again. 

Does anyone know, have any idea what could be causing this?. There has to be some kind of obstruction stopping his stomach emptying.


----------



## Tomcatvf84 (Jun 13, 2013)

Don't know if I should try him with a laxitive?


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

A little bit of canned pumpkin? The kind that has no sugar.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Not the one for pie filling. Do more research about the pumpkin for cats. I usually give it to our cats when they have tummy problem. I figure it is easier to get for mild constipation and i feel it is safer than some medication or laxative. I hope it helps a little bit. He may be hadn't eat that much either that's why you haven't seen a lot of poo.


----------



## Tomcatvf84 (Jun 13, 2013)

He's hardly eaten in a fortnight. Not sure if I should be worried that he's not going or not?. Also being as I'm in the Uk I'm not sure how easy it'll be to get hold of canned pumpkin.


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

Tomcatvf84 said:


> Thanks guys, we've had Thomas roughly ten years.
> 
> Bit of a breakthrough this morning, he's had lots more water, some more food from the syringe and actualy started eating again!!.. I've never been so happy to just sit and watch a cat eat!!.


Tomcat, a lot of times the symptoms of pancreatitis are most severe when the pancreas tries to do it's job of secreting enzymes to aid in digestion and metabolizing the food that is eaten. Itis means inflammation, so pancreatitis is generally inflammation of the ducts that secrete the enzymes. When this happens, the enzymes begin to work to digest the organ itself which is where all the pain is coming from. So when you feed the cat, you are also turning on the pancreatic duct.

It is similar with gallbladder disease or gall stones. When you eat food that triggers the gallbladder to secrete it's special blend of digestive juices, the stones or the inflamed ducts prevent the secretion so the enzymes turn on the gallbladder and work to digest it. For gallbladder disease you learn what foods you can eat that do not trigger the gallbladder (dairy products). I am sure there might be something like that that you could feed the cat over the short run to help him regain some weight and strength if you elect to wait this out a little longer. If this is not recommended by a vet, I would at least get a second opinion?

I am so sorry for the tough place you are in. I have been there and I went all rogue and basically wouldn't let the cat go. He suffered a lot of pain as a result but he Has great days. 10 years later he is in pretty good shape,


----------



## Tomcatvf84 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help and advice, sadly Thoms passed away in the early hours of Tuesday morning. His last few hours were spent with me and my wife, we took him outside so he could feel the wind and hear the birds singing one last time. His health deteriorated rapidly and towards the end, he vomited 3 or 4 times and he had problems walking. 

We had him cremated the next day and his ashes now sit in a sunny spot on the window sill, I dont know how we'll ever get over his loss, he's left such a big hole in our lives.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am really sorry to hear about Thomas. You did what you could and it was good enough. He died at home, with you and your wife by his side. He knew he was loved and very well cared for. Losing a cherished pet is always hard. Just hang in there and try to think of the happy times you had with him. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Tomas is at rest now. I hope that you and your wife can find some peace in knowing that you loved him very much and gave him the very best life.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Poor Thomas it sounds like a really tough time for you all. I've never had to go through anything like this myself. Have you tried tailwaggers?
Tailwaggers Club Trust : Helping sick & injure animals
They're a charity that might be able to help you might be worth getting in touch.
Love and hugs from me, Tosca and another special kitty called Thomas x


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

sorry just read the rest of this post and realised your baby past away - so sorry - at least he can rest now x


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. You were a good and loving cat dad to him.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you were there with him when he passed away.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that he had passed. RIP.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Most of us know exactly how painful it is to lose one. Thomas was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Tomcatvf84 (Jun 13, 2013)

TinyPaws said:


> Poor Thomas it sounds like a really tough time for you all. I've never had to go through anything like this myself. Have you tried tailwaggers?
> Tailwaggers Club Trust : Helping sick & injure animals
> They're a charity that might be able to help you might be worth getting in touch.
> Love and hugs from me, Tosca and another special kitty called Thomas x



Yes we did try Tailwaggers a week or so earlier to try and get help funding the specialist the vets said he needed to see, after nearly a weeks wait I got an email that simply said "Sorry, we cannot help".. No explanation, nothing.


----------



## Tomcatvf84 (Jun 13, 2013)

Throughout the whole nasty ordeal the ONLY person that was caring and sounded like she was actualy interested in helping Thomas was the vet at the RSPCA hospital we took him to after the original vets refused to treat him further without us forking out a massive upfront payment for the specialist. At what point did being a vet become about nothing but the money?, what happened to save the animal first then worry about the payment later?... My best friend died because in my eyes the vets where just being greedy. 

After he'd died we rang a local pet cemetary and they said they could do a cremation for us, we could wait and we could also choose a lovely container for his ashes. If we'd gone through the vets to have this done it would have been a minimum of £150 for a basic box and it would have taken a few days.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Sad to hear about tailwaggers and your vet not being helpful. I agree with you I really think some vets are greedy. Our local vet for example charges £20 for an initial consultation - and I can understand if drugs are costly but think if your charging £20 a day and you look at 20 animals you've already made £400 that day! It's crazy and then some kitty like your Thomas comes along and they want £1000+ to make him better.. makes me wonder really..


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

My sincere condolences on the passing of Thomas. I am sure I join everyone here at the Cat Forum in saying that I appreciated hearing his story, and hope that we all helped in some way lessen the pain you went through as you navigated this sorrowful time with your dear kitty...

Fran


----------

